

750words: write three pages every day - grinich
http://750words.com

======
michael_dorfman
This looks great, nicely done. I've just tried it out, and written my 750
words for today.

A bit of advice: I signed in through Google, largely because I was afraid of
what would be shared if I signed in via Facebook Connect. I recommend adding
some brief paragraph to the sign-in page letting people know what the
interaction with Facebook will actually be if they choose this option.

~~~
whimsy
Looked to me like it merely signed in. It didn't ask me permission to do
anything, so I assume it didn't do anything. Looks like nothing got posted to
my wall, etc...

It may have done something, though. -shrug-

